# Impossible donner un avis ?



## BulgroZ (15 Décembre 2010)

Bonsoir,
AU 15-12, impossible de donner un avis ou une note sur une appli (que je possède) dans iTunes : les boutons ne sont pas actifs.
Vous avez le même problème ?

Màj : cela fonctionne depuis mon iPod Touch. Le dysfonctionement est depuis iTunes seulement.


----------

